# Wanted, Canadian Companies & Agencies Employing Irish Plumbers.....



## Ecoplumber (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi All

I'm a plumber with almost 20 years experience in mainly domestic but I do have Industrial experience. And also have pipe fitting experience.

I am trying to get details of Canadian agencies and companies hiring Irish plumbers. I would like to get info from guys who are working there and companies that offer perks like flights etc.

I will be emigrating with my wife and two smallies. 

I would hope to get the Immigrant Nominee Program. I will consider all provinces in Canada.

Thanks for all the help in advance...............


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Try looking in the other plumbing threads,


----------



## Ecoplumber (Aug 8, 2011)

belcher said:


> Try looking in the other plumbing threads,


I have done.Hence the thread I started.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Are you just a plumbing firm?My husband is a joiner trained but does everything with his current firm from plumbing on Marinas to tarmacing and putting windows in etc and we are looking at emigrating to Canada.


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Are you just a plumbing firm?My husband is a joiner trained but does everything with his current firm from plumbing on Marinas to tarmacing and putting windows in etc and we are looking at emigrating to Canada.


We are a mechanical contractor only but i do know of companies that may be looking for a ticketed joiner/ carpenters forward me your Cv.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Please can you send me a MSG with your email address and I will forward his cv to you.Thank you


----------



## celticman (Oct 7, 2012)

plumber with 20 years commerical/ industrial experience ,worked for a large mechanical/ electrical company, spent the last 8/9 years as a foreman/site manager looking after contracts to the value of up to 5 million euro. looking for a change and would consider working any where just to get work.
any help woud be greatly appreciated..


----------



## macas (Dec 17, 2008)

Is the above company looking for platers fabricators welders. Time served plater with over 20 years experience looking to emigrate if possible. 

Paul


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What is a smallie? Is it a type of dog or cat?


----------

